# Anyone heard of Shirtcity?



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

I recently came across what seems to be another fulfillment service called Shirtcity.com and was wondering if anyone have heard or uses their service.

Thanks.


----------



## deathchicken (Nov 9, 2007)

I signed up to see what they were like, they give you a wide variety of options but are a little pricey. Overall it seems like they run a nice clean shift, I haven't actually bought anything from them though.


----------



## mfauser (Dec 2, 2007)

deathchicken said:


> I signed up to see what they were like, they give you a wide variety of options but are a little pricey. Overall it seems like they run a nice clean shift, I haven't actually bought anything from them though.


Yeah, i was checking the site out recently myself, looks sweet
http://www.ipwnfashion.com


----------

